# anyone had a



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

so i've got black gravel in my tank right, then after it's been up and running like a month i notice that i've got a couple little snails cruising on my glass. i sure didn't add them. is there a possibility that they were hibernating or something in the gravel, then awakened in the water or are they just ninja unstoppable baby snails who have moved in secretly? maybe teeny snail larvae came in with some feeders?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

upon closer inspectioned i've realized the total snail count is closer to 10 tiny black snails. anyone know the deal? are they just your runofthemill cute little tank cleaning snails?


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

Those little black ones are parasitic. They will breed like crazy and you'll have a whole bunch of stupid sh*t snails in no time. Crush them all while you can still count them. They must have came from the pet store, in the feeder water, or especially on plants if you've added any. If you want good snails, get Apple snails or Ivory snails. The thing is with the snails you have right now, they can reproduce on their own, they're hermaphrodites, and wil infest your tank rather than clean anything, they'll also eat your plants.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

KILL EM ALL!!!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i read your responses and immdiately sprang into action. i raced across the hall to my tank and went into vietcong search and destroy mode. i carefully studied the aquasqape of my tank to locate interloping snails on the glass. i quickly noticed four and flew into a murderous rage. i proceeded to use my finger to apply even, gradual, and crushing pressure to each snail shell. i was rewarded by a satisfying cracking noise echoing through the waves each time their pathetically undeveloped shells collapsed, crushing their inhabitants in a painful and terrifying death. somedays this hobby is really rewarding.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> i read your responses and immdiately sprang into action. i raced across the hall to my tank and went into vietcong search and destroy mode. i carefully studied the aquasqape of my tank to locate interloping snails on the glass. i quickly noticed four and flew into a murderous rage. i proceeded to use my finger to apply even, gradual, and crushing pressure to each snail shell. i was rewarded by a satisfying cracking noise echoing through the waves each time their pathetically undeveloped shells collapsed, crushing their inhabitants in a painful and terrifying death. somedays this hobby is really rewarding.


 haha that was awesome. you should write a book about your snail killing adventure. I'd buy that sh*t.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice work! Watch out for more of those terrorists.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

4 more snails k.i.a. this morning. smells like victory!


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't let your guard down though.















More of them could be lurking in underground tunnels


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

....covert snail insertion?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

good work crushing them, but *always* be on the lookout for some more. it is highly unlikely that you have killed them all off. even if there is only one left it can reproduce and make many many more because they are hermaphrodites

dont let your gaurd down just yet


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Get a bunch of clown loachs. ENough so that your PIranah's can't kill them off faster than they kill the snails


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i went away for the weekend. came back. the snails were like the viet cong dug in at the tunnels of cu chi! probably ten in all making themselves comfortable on my glass. i helped them get as comfortable as possible by smashing them one by one and grinding them into the tank glass systematically. showed those fucks.


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

looks like you got an infestation, id put the Ps in a hospital tank and get some loaches (dont feed them at all) just let em eat snails, the hungrier they are, the harder they will look for snails, then after a week or so put your Ps back in the tank and they will eat the loaches, and no more snails!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Have you gotten any live plants recently?

In my experience most "snail insertions" are from people buying live plants at local pet stores. Unfortunately, most pet stores keep snails in with their live plants, and then when you bring a plant home, there is the possibility of it having snail eggs on it.


----------

